# Spieler abfragen



## kpvonnichts (19. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich arbeite an einem Informatikprojekt, einem Glücksspiel in dem gewürfelt wird, und habe eine kleine Frage dazu. Gibt es eine (möglichst einfache) Möglichkeit, die Spieler abzufragen, ob sie würfeln wollen oder nicht? Also in etwa so, dass Spieler 1 gefragt wird: "Möchtest Du würfeln? [] Ja [] Nein", wenn er "ja" klickt, wird die Würfelmethode ausgeführt, wenn er "nein" klickt, wird Spieler 2 gefragt usw.
Über hilfreiche Antworten würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Marcinek (19. Nov 2010)

Yes No Option Pane

==> google.de


----------



## kpvonnichts (19. Nov 2010)

Google findet eine große Menge englischer Seiten, die alle schon zu fortgeschritten sind.


----------



## Marcinek (19. Nov 2010)

How to Make Dialogs (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)

Nehmen wir diese Seite. Mit meinen Stichworten die erste.

Wenn du kein Englisch kannst, dann wird es höchste Zeit es zu lernen.

Wenn dir das zu komplex ist, dann schlage ich vor, dass du dich nochmal den basics witemst.


----------



## Michael... (19. Nov 2010)

kpvonnichts hat gesagt.:


> Google findet eine große Menge englischer Seiten, die alle schon zu fortgeschritten sind.


Man kann mit Google auch nach nur deutschsprachigen Seiten suchen. Falls Du irgendwas Richtung Informatik machst, sind Englischkenntnisse recht wichtig - wobei das gilt eigentlich generell.

Hier mal was deutsches:
JOptionPane


----------



## kpvonnichts (20. Nov 2010)

Naja mein Englisch ist eben Schulenglisch... und das sollte eigentlich zu den "basics" gehören, wir haben grade erst mit Java angefangen.


----------



## Eldorado (20. Nov 2010)

Und ihr programmiert direkt am Anfang mit graphischen Oberflächen?


----------



## Jango (20. Nov 2010)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du kein Englisch kannst, dann wird es höchste Zeit es zu lernen.



hmmmm



Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Wenn dir das zu komplex ist, dann schlage ich vor, dass du dich nochmal den basics *witemst*.



Andere belehren wollen englisch zu lernen und selbst nicht mal Deutsch können... :noe:


----------



## Marcinek (20. Nov 2010)

In diesem *konkreten* Fall würde ich mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen...:lol:

Gibt es auch Postings von dir, die zum Thema passen??


----------



## Jango (20. Nov 2010)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> In diesem *konkreten* Fall würde ich mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen...:lol:



Warum?


----------



## dehlen (20. Nov 2010)

-> 5 Sek Google


```
import javax.swing.JDialog;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

public class AskingQuestionDialog {

  public static void main(String argv[]) {
    JOptionPane pane = new JOptionPane(
        "To be or not to be ?\nThat is the question.");
    Object[] options = new String[] { "To be", "Not to be" };
    pane.setOptions(options);
    JDialog dialog = pane.createDialog(new JFrame(), "Dilaog");
    dialog.show();
    Object obj = pane.getValue(); 
    int result = -1;
    for (int k = 0; k < options.length; k++)
      if (options[k].equals(obj))
        result = k;
    System.out.println("User's choice: " + result);
  }
}
```

so nun musst du es nur noch für dich einwenig umschreiben.... das wirst du ja wohl hinbekommen oder? wenn nicht erst googlen ... wenn du nichts findest kannst du hier ruhig fragen... =)


----------



## kpvonnichts (21. Nov 2010)

OK vielen Dank an dehlen und die, die noch geholfen haben, aber ich habe gemerkt, dass das wohl noch zu schwierig ist. Dann lass´ ich es lieber.


----------

